
Deep Reinforcement Learning in Depth in 60 Days - andri27
https://github.com/andri27-ts/60_Days_RL_Challenge
======
nafizh
With all of its excitement surrounding RL, I am yet to see substantial
practical applications of RL in real life apart from games, and some articles
I read on how companies use RL for recommendation or ad suggestion.

So, it is indeed kind of puzzling to understand as an outsider what generates
this excitement.

~~~
cgearhart
RL is equivalent to optimal control in many real-world systems like robotics,
self-driving vehicles, and other complex systems (aircraft control, etc.).
There are lots of practical applications for RL, but it doesn't always work
well; solving even simple problems can often be deceptively complex—to the
point of being intractable, unstable, or both.

~~~
bojanbabic
to my knowledge, not a single self-driving car company is using RL in
production. it is a more theoretic methodology than anything else.

------
minimaxir
Are the only resources you're referencing those by others, or do you plan to
include projects/lessons you yourself have made?

There has been a rise lately in Machine Learning/Deep Learning resources which
have _zero_ original projects or original ideas, just a list of papers/blog
posts (or worse, MOOC teachers/YouTubers who do that and obfuscate the source
of the original ideas). While that's an educational option, it's, in my
opinion, lazy and avoids furthering the ecosystem as a whole.

~~~
curiousgal
> While that's an educational option, it's, in my opinion, lazy and avoids
> furthering the ecosystem as a whole.

I've missed HN's cynical take on things lately. There's absolutely nothing
wrong with using those ressources to learn. You say it's an educational "
_option_ " whereas the _entire purpose_ is educational.

~~~
minimaxir
True, there's nothing wrong with using these resources, although I'm a bit
disappointed when a "Awesome List of ML/DL" pops up every other week on HN
with similar content/topics.

I apologize for being overly cynical.

~~~
curiousgal
I am equally disappointed as well but I realized that my disappointment should
be directed towards the people upvoting such lists and not towards whomever's
creating them, because, on a personal level, such lists are useful. For the
entire field however, I agree with you.

------
lkhatter
I’ll do this, please keep it updated as the weeks go by!

~~~
andri27
Great! Yes, sure

~~~
gdsdfe
Yeah I might follow along too, I need some motivation ...

------
guard0g
DRL in financial derivative pricing, risk modeling, HFT. Check out Igor
Halperin on Coursera.

